# ON Pro Complex or Natural Gold standard?



## JJP11 (Sep 26, 2007)

is the pro complex that much better than the 100% natural whey gold standard?  anybody take it?  i would be using the protein shake post workout.  im primarily trying to bulk up and increase strength.  disregard the price if you compare the products.  thanks

http://www.optimumnutrition.com/products/pro-complex-p-205.html
100% Natural Whey Gold Standard [] - $35.99 : Optimum Nutrition, The Bigger Picture


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2007)

Personally I like gold standard post workout because it's primarily whey. Pro Complex is a blend which is something I use in the morning.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2007)

pro complex is isolate primarily which is better than just whey concentrate, as far as protein fractions and their digestion is concerned.  plus its got more bcaa's so i would use it.

thats if price is no issue. i usually buy cheap shit other than my casein


----------



## JJP11 (Sep 26, 2007)

then is this place legitimate?

Pro Complex APS Vanilla 4.6 Lbs - Optimum Nutrition - Best Price Nutrition

thats the cheapest i have seen and its only about $8-10 more than the natural gold standard.  if it means i am getting that much better of a product, then the extra $8-10 is worth it.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 26, 2007)

i would email taylors and see what they can offer price wise info@taylorsnutrition.com for pro complex.

and its a higher qality than the whey, but again i buy the cheapest stuff i can find(other than casein) so do what you want.


----------



## JJP11 (Sep 26, 2007)

what about here?
Optimum Nutrition - Pro Complex Vanilla - 4.4Lb

shipping is only $5.95 and its the lowest price i have seen.

chocolate is only $37.51
Optimum Nutrition - Pro Complex Chocolate - 4.4Lb

how are they cheaper than the why gold standard listed on the site?


----------

